# 1996 chevy door sills



## bigT5 (Mar 28, 2011)

hey i am thinking about making or attempting to make a set of door sills for my 1996 chevy cheyenne i was wondering how hard that would be. i was looking at the aftermarket kinds and was wondering do they take out the plastic sill that is stock or what? and also mine would probably be cut out of a thin sheet of alluminum how does alluminum compare to chrome and would it be easier and ok if i just attached them over the stock plastic sill? thanks for any advise


----------

